
OneTrueFan Shifts Horizontal Network to Horizontal Bar - srikar
http://blog.louisgray.com/2011/05/onetruefan-shifts-horizontal-social.html
======
abyssknight
I know the team behind this app. I'm not sold on it, myself, but I think if
anyone can do it these guys can. They created MyBlogLog before it was bought,
languished, and killed by Yahoo. The platforms they've built are amazing, and
the sheer amount of data is insane. Glad to see them getting some press.

